
Dropped wrappers and dirty cups: the tricks bosses play at interviews - adrian_mrd
https://www.theguardian.com/money/shortcuts/2019/jun/05/dropped-wrappers-and-dirty-coffee-cups-the-tricks-bosses-play-at-interviews
======
daly
It is a Navy tradition not to wash your coffee cup.

While I was never in the Navy, my coffee cup can be used to make coffee by
just adding water.

If the manager dropped the candy wrapper, the manager should pick it up.

Managers who play mind games are the kind of people who think negging is a
dating technique. It betokens a superiour attitude. Find work elsewhere.

------
NotPaidToPost
Those mind games are very useful for candidates as well because, after reading
that article, I have no desire at all to work for any of these companies.

Now, the 'thank you' email after an interview on the other hand is etiquette
and a good way to follow up.

